# Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar



## payne (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Boardies!

Wollt mich mal nach euren Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern in
Schweden / Schären erkundigen?

Wer hatte schon Probleme mit beschädigten Schrauben bzw.
beschädigter Finne nach Kontakt vom dem Boden?

Wie pingelig waren die Vermieter bei kleineren Schäden und
was habt ihr blechen müssen für die Beschädigungen?

Frage aus aktuellem Anlass, da ich gerade aus Schweden um 300 Euro erleichtert zurückkehre. |gr:
Hatten mit zwei Booten leichten Bodenkontakt.
Bei einem Boot war die Finne leicht verkratzt und die Schraube hatte am Rand leichte Riefen. Es war aber nix verbogen oder gebrochen. Beim zweiten Boot war ein kleines Stückchen aus
der Kuststoffschraube herausgebrochen.

Gut, dass ich die Kuststoffschraube zahlen muss, damit hatte
ich schon gerechnet. Aber dass ich auch die zweite Schraube
voll und für die Reparatur der Finne noch 60 Euro blechen musste, konnte ich nicht ganz verstehen.

Die Krönung war dann, dass ich die beiden Schrauben nicht mal
mitnehmen durfte. Ich könnte die Schrauben haben wenn ich entweder die Boote noch für zwei weitere
Tage miete, da diese wegen der fehlenden Schrauben nicht 
einsatzbereit sind, oder ich ein freigemachtes Paket nach Schweden schicke und ich dann darin die  Schrauben zugeschickt bekomme.

Nach laaaanger Streiterei hab ich dann halt geblecht...

A*lso vorsicht! Finger weg vom Bootsverleih (din-X bei der Tankstelle) in Loftahammar (nördl. von Västervik)*. 
Habe schon von ähnlichen Problemen bei diesem Vermieter von anderer Seite (leider erst im nachhinein) gehört....

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen...

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

moin,

ich seh das problem nicht...;+

ihr rappelt die schrauben etc.. ab...

und der vermieter der boote will keinen finanziellen nachteil durch eure unachtsamkeit haben...

finde ich völlig in ordnung...

daher ist die thread-bezeichnung in bisschen arg subjektiv....
gruss


noworkteam


----------



## käptn iglo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

wers kaputt macht muss zahlen.
gibs nix zu heulen oder versuchen den vermieter schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Das ja ´n Knaller! 
Ihr habt was kaputt gemacht und der Vermieter wollte dafür auch noch Geld sehen?



Ich frage mich ob wirklich vor dem Bootsverleiher gewarnt werden sollte...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

*der Bootverleiher hätte euch doch Geld geben sollen, da ihr ja sein Material getestet habt !!!|smash:*


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



payne schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Wollt mich mal nach euren Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern in
> Schweden / Schären erkundigen?
> ...


 

Nun,das ihr die Schrauben nicht mitnehmen konntet,finde
ich auch nicht korrekt.
Das ihr zahlen musstet dagegen schon.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## ober (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo,
im Juli in Oskarshamn auch mit einem "Leihboot" unterwegs für 2 Wochen. Endlich Urlaub!!!
Was kostet den so `ne Schraube am 4 PS Außenboarder, damit ich schonmal die Euros einplanen kann? 2 Jungs im Alter von 10 und 13 werden die schon kaputt kriegen. (Taschengeld einhalten - nein Papa zahlt eh.)
Übringends, was machst Du mit 2 kaputten Schrauben?
Gruß
Peter


----------



## payne (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo!

Sind ja offenbar einige Bootsvermieter ob Board 

Mir ist klar und ich finde es auch in Ordnung, dass man
für Schäden, die man verursacht zahlen muss.
Darüber habe ich mich auch nicht beschwert.

Ich empfinde es für meinen Teil schlichtweg als Abzocke,
wenn man für eine Schraube, die lediglich neu lackiert werden
muss, weil sie am Rand leichte Riefen hat den vollen Neupreis
zahlen muss. Die Schraube ist na nicht verbogen oder beschädigt. Über die Finne wird nur - wenn überhaupt - drübergepinselt, und da sind sind 60 Euro auch kein gerechtfertigter Preis...
Und dann rückt er das Zeug nicht raus, weil er die dann weiter werwendet.

Wenn ich mir ein Leihauto nehme, muss ich doch auch nicht
neue Reifen bezahlen, wenn ich die Reifen abgefahren habe.
Und wenn ich wirklich neue bezahlen muss, kann ich nicht mal
die alten mitnehmen?

Ich wollte halt nur darauf hinweisen, dass man bei diesem besagten Bootsverleih damit rechnen muss, selbst bei geringen
Schäden mit hohen Kosten rechnen zu müssen. Solche Praktiken würde ich für meinen Teil als Abzocke einstufen. Wenn jemand
das in Ordnung findet, dem kann ich zu diesem Bootsverleih nur raten - die Motore sind gut gelaufen 

Dass es auch anders geht zeigt, dass die Schraube vom dritten
Boot, dass wir vom Hausbesitzer gemietet hatten auch Kratzer hatte. Der Vermieter meinte dazu nur, dass dass in diesem Gebiet nicht zu vermeiden sei, und dass die Sache in 10 min. mit etwas schwarzer Farbe erledigt sei. Wir mussten keine Cent bezahlen. Und der Vermieter, bei dem wir die Jahre zuvor waren, hat sich die Motore und die Schrauben erst gar nicht angeschaut.

Nochmal:
Für Schäden zahlen ist in Ordnung.
Aber für Lapalien abzocken ist nicht cool.


schöne Grüße


----------



## payne (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@ober

naja mit 200 Euronen für zwei Schrauben bist du gleich dabei.
Und wenn man auffährt, ist meist auch noch die Finne (diese
Haifischflosse unten an der Schraube) betroffen.

Ich hätte mir die Schrauben mitgenommen, damit ich beim
nächsten mal Schweden mir diesen Ärger erspare. Die Schrauben sind ja nicht kaputt - die gehen einwandfrei. Sind ja noch
damit gefahren. Sind nur optische Mängel.

Ich wünsch dir auf alle Fälle einen schönen Urlaub und
immer eine handbreit Wasser.... 

schöne Grüße


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@payne:

beispiel:

Du fährst mir im mein Wagen eine kleine Schramme und eine Beule in die Stossstange , dein Kollege setzt noch einen drauf und fahrt mir am nächsten Tag ein kleines Stück vom Aussenspiegel ab.

ich lass alles machen Stossstange wird erneuert sowie lackiert, der Aussenspiegel komplett ersetzt.

Frage: bin ich ein abzocker oder rege ich mich über Lapalien auf.. ???



gruss

Noworkteam

PS ich finde die preise richtig human (150E pro Boot), ich muss mir nur mal eine kfz-werkstatt-rechnung für einen kleinen rempler anschauen, da weiss ich was teuer ist....


----------



## payne (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@noworkteam

Gegenfrage:
Du verlangst von mir die komplette Stoßstange, obwohl du diese
nicht austauschst sondern nur reparierst, weil sie nicht stark
beschädigt ist.

Oder:
Du rückst die alte Stoßstange nicht raus, obwohl ich dir eine
neue bezahlt habe, weil du diese wieder für ein anderes Auto
benutzen willst.

Bist du ein Abzocker oder nicht?

Wenn die Stoßstange wirklich kaputt ist stimme ich dir zu,
dass ich die Reparatur bzw. eine neue Stoßstange bezahlen muss.

Ich weiß, dass ist eine unendliche Geschichte, und man kann für
beide Seite blumige Beispiele finden. Es ist halt nur meine
subjektive Meinung und andere haben eben andere auch nicht immer objektive Meinungen.  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



> und man kann für
> beide Seite blumige Beispiele finden.


Das ist immer so ne Sache mit den zwei Seiten )))))


----------



## payne (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Genau so ist es


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



payne schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sind ja offenbar einige Bootsvermieter ob Board




Für meinen Teil bin ich kein Vermieter, habe aber ein Boot und weiß was Reparaturen kosten.

Mit ´ner neuen Schraube bin ich mit 150Euronen dabei. Wann eine Schraube ´nen Ditsch hat und Kavitation erzeugt kann nur ein Fachmann sehen.
Bei Grundkontakt, auch auf Sand, geht leider oft mehr kaputt.

Wo ich dir recht gebe: Schrauben lassen sich oft reparieren.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



payne schrieb:


> @noworkteam
> 
> Gegenfrage:
> Du verlangst von mir die komplette Stoßstange, obwohl du diese
> ...


Wenn wir bei diesem Beispiel bleiben wollen, das dürfte ein üblicher Vorgang in der KFZ Schadensregulierung darstellen, Du musst mir meinen entstandenen Schaden bezahlen, ob ich den letztendlich durchführe, flicke, oder ohne Kotflügel rumfahre, dürfte dem Verursacher vollkommen egal sein,..,oder muss sich der Geschädigte den Vorstellungen des Verursachers anpassen..?;+



payne schrieb:


> @
> Oder:
> Du rückst die alte Stoßstange nicht raus, obwohl ich dir eine
> neue bezahlt habe, weil du diese wieder für ein anderes Auto
> benutzen willst.


 
Habe ich einen Anspruch auf die von mir beschädigten Teile (egal ob KFZ oder Boot) ?? das wäre mir wirklich ganz neu...|kopfkrat



payne schrieb:


> @
> Bist du ein Abzocker oder nicht?


Ich ein Geschädigter welcher seinen finanziellen Schaden von dem Verursacher erstattet bekommt, merke :
Selbst wenn ich die Stossstange mit UHU flicke und diese wieder ihre Funktion erfüllt, ein Wertverlust des Gegenstandes ist vorhanden


payne schrieb:


> @
> Wenn die Stoßstange wirklich kaputt ist stimme ich dir zu,
> dass ich die Reparatur bzw. eine neue Stoßstange bezahlen muss.


Kaputt oder nicht kaputt, beschädigt oder nicht beschädigt...
bisschen kaputt gibt´s nicht...die Schrauben hatten doch eine Beschädigung oder ???


payne schrieb:


> @
> Ich weiß, dass ist eine unendliche Geschichte, und man kann für
> beide Seite blumige Beispiele finden. Es ist halt nur meine
> subjektive Meinung und andere haben eben andere auch nicht immer objektive Meinungen.


 
Ich liebe unendliche Geschichten,.., ich kann den Bootsverleiher verstehen, klar würde ich mich über 300 euronen ärgern, ob ich allerdings dafür eine solche warnung aussprechen würde wage ich stark zu bezweifeln..,is ja bei Europcar etc. nicht anders,..,Kontrolle festgestellter Schaden und Blechen...

Ich persönlich würde mich über sowas nicht aufregen,..,ich denke ich müsste bei meinen Bootskenntnissen direkt ein paar Reserve-Scheine als eben solches Lehrgeld einpacken..

PS ich bin kein Bootsbesitzer, und auch bein Bootsverleiher..

Also am besten ein kühles Blondes hinter die _Schraube_ giessen...


gruss#h


Noworkteam

PS.

Das mit dem "Schrauben nachschicken", da wäre ich nie drauf bekommen.....ich warte schon auf den nächsten ungewollten KFZ-Kontakt, den Briefverkehr "ich will Ihren Kofferraum" poste ich dann hier mal :m


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Unser Vermieter hat seine Außenborder
mit einem 5 cm breiten und ca. 2mm starken
Ring aus Edelstahl um die Schrauben herum
ausgerüstet. Zersägte Schrauben sind da kein
Thema mehr.

Volker


----------



## Schwedenulli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dafür gibt es Versicherungen.
> *- NEIN - gibt es nicht.*
> 
> Und wenn das Boot mehr als 5 PS hatte, durftest Du sowieso nicht damit raus.
> ...


 
Ansonsten denke ich:
In steinreichen Gewässern sollten als Vermietboote ausschliesslich *Alu*boote ( z.b. Linder ) und Motoren mit Schraubenschutz eingesetzt werden.
Spart ne Menge "laaaaange Streitereien" und viel Ärger *auf beiden Seiten.*

Die eine oder andere kleinere Schramme im Boot ist dann als Verschleiß anzusehen- sprich: Risiko des Vermieters.
Schäden die nicht auf Verschleiß, sondern auf z.b. falsche oder rücksichtslose Handhabung zurückzuführen sind - *zahlt natürlich der Mieter.*
Dazu gehören auch Schäden durch Steinkontakt! ( Wo war die Tiefenkarte / das Echolot? )

Handelt es sich dabei um Teile wie Propeller o.ä. ( d.h.: an Ort und Stelle ausbaubar / austauschbar ), gehen diese natürlich nach Bezahlung in den Besitz des Mieters über, wenn dieser das wünscht. ( Kann man nämlich oft reparieren lassen und wieder anwenden - lohnt aber nicht bei "kleinen" Propellern! )
I.d.R. haben Vermieter solche Teile "im Lager".

Kann der Vermieter dagegen ein Boot nicht weitervermieten, weil ein Motor nicht einsatzbereit ist und er keinen RESERVEMOTOR / keinen Reservepropeller hat - so ist das meiner Meinung nach NICHT dem Mieter anzulasten - sondern Fehler des Vermieters.

Aber wie gesagt:
Das ist MEINE Meinung zum Thema.
Andere haben sicher auch andere Meinungen!

P.S.: Auch "kleinere" Beschädigungen an Propellern sind oft schädlich für den Motor, da die Wellen unrund laufen!
Hast Du Dir als Vermieter einen solchen Schaden nicht bezahlen lassen und die Schraube nicht gewechselt, sagt der Nächste, der die Schraube dann komplett himmelt und löhnen soll: " Die war doch schon von Anfang an nicht O.K.! "

Ist für NIEMANDEN angenehm, daher:

Schraubenschutzring - alle paar Jahre ein Satz neue Propeller auf Kosten der Firma - und Ruhe ist!

Grüße aus Schweden

Ulli


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo,
ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass du dich aufregst. Wer ein schaden macht, muss dafür aufkommen. Kannst froh sein, dass nicht noch einer zum boot kommen musste um die schrauben zu wechseln - dann ist schnell das gesamte urlaubsgeld weg. Auch bei einer "gurke" vom motor. Da er nicht für "gottes lohn" kommt. Sei froh, dass es nur die schraube war und nicht die zehen oder finger von einem Kind, dann wäre zwar die schraube noch in ordnung, aber du würdest ohne führerschein als deutscher schlecht aussehen - und du glaubst dann, dieses zahlt dann die versicherung vom geschädigten, das wird sie machen - aber du wirst dein leben nicht mehr froh.

Wenn man mit boote nicht richtig umgehen kann - sollte man sein glück vom ufer versuchen, oder boote mieten wo eine versicherung dabei ist - jedoch die verlagt dann ein führerschein. Eigenartig müssen wohl erfahrungen gesammelt haben.
Du regst dich über kleine sachen auf, die du beschädigt hast, weil sie von dir geld haben wollen - abzocke nennst du das -schlimm wäre es, wenn du einen mitfahrer im boot verlierst, wo sie jetzt noch nach suchen. Was sagt du da, entschuldigung - werde ich nicht wieder tun.
Mach dir mal gedanken darüber und spiele nicht mit dem "feuer".


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo,
also für den Schaden den Ich anrichte zahle ich auch und das du keine
von den Schrauben bekommst find ich auch o.k.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt eine "kleine Realitätsverwirrung#h" deinerseits vor, schlaf noch mal drüber und überlege wie du 
handeln würdest?! Ich glaube du würdest, genauso 300€ wollen
und die Schrauben behalten, weil so würde es jeder "Normalmensch" auch machen!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Außer die "Samariter under den Normalmenschen" die würden`s umsonst reparieren und zum ausgleich noch nen Kasten Bier vorbeibringen mit den Schrauben oben drauf, als kleines Geschenk!!!!:m

Grüßle Christoph


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@Fafnir-Ruten
Christoph, wenn sie schlau sind, geben sie drei kästen bier, dann bekommen sie am nächsten tag, das ganze boot bezahlt. 
und wenn Sie ganz schlau sind, dann machen sie eine anzeige wegen geschäftsschädigung - streitwert 30.000 - dann muss er beim rechtsanwalt schon 3.000 bezahlen, damit er einen ratgeber hat. So kann das laufen, wenn man bier trinken würde oder seinen gefühlen freien lauf lässt und schreibt was man denkt. 

@ Schwedenulli
natürlich kannst du eine Versicherung abschliessen. Mieter sowohl Vermieter.
Und wenn ein schaden entstanden ist, wo die schuld beim mieter liegt, dann müssen auch die nachfolgekosten bezahlt werden z.b. wenn er sich ein neues boot kaufen muss-  kommt es erst in 3 wochen, oder die instandsetzung dauert 3 tage dann wird auch der ausfall bezahlt, da er nicht das boot mehr vermieten konnte. Wenn er dieses belegen kann - es ist nur ein stück papier - wo der nachbar ihm bescheinigt das er es mieten wollte. Dann rollt die summe.

Obwohl ich alle schiffe bewegen kann, kenne ich mich nicht aus, ob nicht ein deutscher diesen schein haben muss, wenn er ein boot bewegt, wenn am oder im boot ein motor ist der über 5ps hat. Kann es sein, das man es duldet in den ländern wo dieser schein nicht erforderlich ist z.b. schweden, jedoch wenn ein enrsthafter schaden ansteht - z.b. mit todesfall - oder er spielt pirat und fährt in ein boot - dann gehts aber zur sache, da er ohne schein als deutscher, gleichzeitig auch seine unfähigkeit zeigt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also für den Schaden den Ich anrichte zahle ich auch *und das du keine*
> *von den Schrauben bekommst find ich auch o.k.*
> Meiner Meinung nach liegt eine "kleine Realitätsverwirrung#h" deinerseits vor, schlaf noch mal drüber und überlege wie du
> ...


 



Hallo Christoph,#h

bitte liefere doch mal eine Erklärung dafür.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Schwedenulli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@ Lydum Art center
Belege doch mal bitte Deine folgende Aussage:

_*@ Schwedenulli*_
_*natürlich kannst du eine Versicherung abschliessen. Mieter sowohl Vermieter.*_

Sollte es eine solche ( in meinen Augen blödsinnige, da sie den Mietern einen "Freifahrschein" geben würde ) Versicherung geben, wüßte ich gerne wo!
Meines Wissens übernimmt nicht einmal die private Haftpflicht des Mieters in Deutschland  den Schaden an einem GEMIETETEN Boot.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!

Gruß
Ulli

P.S.: Vergiss bitte nicht, wir reden von Schweden!
P.P.S.: NOCH dürfen in Schweden auch Boote über 5 PS ohne Schein gefahren werden. Habe selber ein Boot mit 50 PS. Eine Gesetzesänderung ist allerdings in Planung, da viele Unfälle mit "Touristen" passiert sind...


----------



## abborre (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Ulli, mit den Touristen-Boots-Unfällen liegst du etwas kräftig daneben!! Viele Gäste aus EU-Ländern (durchreisende Segler oder Leute mit Motorbooten wie ich) haben nämlich einen Bootsführerschein und wissen, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben!!! 
Die Gesetzesinitiative "Bootsführersschein/Körkort" hat eine andere Ursache. Die "jungen Wilden" (von Beruf Sohn) im Großraum Stockholm (Mälaren/Schärengarten usw.) knallen mit Vaters Luxusjachten und sonstigen hochmotorisierten Fegern wie die bekloppten über die Gewässer; oft genug auch noch mehr oder weniger vollgedröhnt mit Allohol und sonstigem Kram.
Hierbei geschehen unverhältnismäßig viele Unfälle und die Politilk will da entsprechend gegensteuern.

PS Kein Politiker kümmert sich um einen Touristen, der mit seinem 5 PS AB am Linder Aluboot über den Asnen oder sonstwo tuckert und dabei nen Stein touchiert!!


----------



## Roy B. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@Lyndum Art Center,

Also ich versuche die ganze Zeit diese Aussagen von Dir zu verstehen,





Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass du dich aufregst. Wer ein schaden macht, muss dafür aufkommen. Kannst froh sein, dass nicht noch einer zum boot kommen musste um die schrauben zu wechseln - dann ist schnell das gesamte urlaubsgeld weg. Auch bei einer "gurke" vom motor. Da er nicht für "gottes lohn" kommt. Sei froh, dass es nur die schraube war und nicht die zehen oder finger von einem Kind, dann wäre zwar die schraube noch in ordnung, aber du würdest ohne führerschein als deutscher schlecht aussehen - und du glaubst dann, dieses zahlt dann die versicherung vom geschädigten, das wird sie machen - aber du wirst dein leben nicht mehr froh.
> 
> Wenn man mit boote nicht richtig umgehen kann - sollte man sein glück vom ufer versuchen, oder boote mieten wo eine versicherung dabei ist - jedoch die verlagt dann ein führerschein. Eigenartig müssen wohl erfahrungen gesammelt haben.
> ...


 
aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht weiter,
also payne soll froh sein,
das nicht ein Kind mit den Fingern oder den Füßen in die Schraube gekommen ist oder darüber das er keinen Bootsinsassen verloren hat,
weil er ja eh nicht richtig mit einem Boot umgehen kann und weil er das nicht kann ist es jedesmal ein Spiel mit dem Feuer wenn er ein Boot steuert. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Sag mal hast Du einen anderen Tread gelesen oder versuchst hier auf Kosten anderer ein auf lustig zu machen.

LG Roy


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo j.Breithardt,

also das mit den Schrauben meine ich so...

Wer etwas kaputt macht und dafür zahlt hat nicht das kaputte
Ding gekauft, sondern den entstandenen Schaden beglichen.
Dies bedeutet, daß der SCHADENSVERURSACHER keinen Anspruch auf das beschädigte Teil/Ding hat.

Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden j.Breithardt wie ich das
gemeint habe.

Grüßle Christoph


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo Christoph,#h

verstanden habe ich dich,aber ich teile deine Meinung nicht.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hak es unter Manöverschaden ab und finde dich damit ab. Was ich schon alles mit Mietbooten gesehen habe unter anderen bei windstärke 5 anlandig am Stran mit runtergelassenen Motor slippen. 3 mal ordentlich in die Dicken Kiesel geknallt und alles am Motor inne Wurst. 

Manchmal unwissenheit
manchmal gleichgültigkeit
manchmal halt nicht die vorsicht angewandt die nötig gewesen wäre.

Warum kosten denn die Leihboote soviel. Weil eine menge Leute denken "ist doch nicht meins" will nicht behaupten das du auch so gedacht hast. 

Nur wenn die meisten Leute ahnung hätten und die  Boote wie ihre eigenen behandeln würden , dann wären die wahrscheinlich auch um die hälfte beim mieten günstiger.


----------



## payne (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

N'ahmd.

Leider habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, so dass die Diskussion
eine theoretische bleiben wird, aber egal - der Vermieter hat sein Geld - ich nicht mehr.
So einfach funktioiert die Welt.

Was ich aber eigentlich wissen wollte ist, wie eure Erfahrungen
mit den Bootsvermietern sind, oder habt ihr alle euren eigenen Boote?

schöne Grüße


----------



## payne (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

N'ahmd.

Leider hab ich keine Bilder gemacht, und so wird die Diskussion eine theoretische bleiben. Der Vermieter hat sein Geld - ich nicht mehr. So einfach funktioniert die Welt.

Aber was ich eigentlich wissen wollte:
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Bootsvermietern, oder hab ihr alle ein eigenes Boot dabei?

schöne Grüße


----------



## j4ni (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



payne schrieb:


> N'ahmd.
> Was ich aber eigentlich wissen wollte ist, wie eure Erfahrungen
> mit den Bootsvermietern sind, oder habt ihr alle euren eigenen Boote?



Hi du,
also "wir" haben mittlerweile ein eigenes Boot, am Anfang oder aber da wir manchmal ganz schön faul sind oder aber der AB streikt mieten wir auch mal ein Boot am See mit dem großen A. Wir haben schon bei zwei verschiedene Vermietern Boote gemietet und nie Probleme gehabt. Waren immer Aluboote und auch nen Metalkorb um die Schraube. Zu unserem "Stammbootsvermieter" haben wir eigentlich auch ein ganz gutes Verhältnis und es gab nie Klagen, von keiner Seite. Auch bei dem anderen Vermieter gab es nie Probs.


----------



## taildancer (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Roy B. schrieb:


> @Lyndum Art Center,
> 
> Also ich versuche die ganze Zeit diese Aussagen von Dir zu verstehen,
> 
> ...



HAHA,wie geil...genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!!!!
bissel durch'n wind der knabe!


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

...schwarze schafe gibt es ueberall....und ob gerade dieser vermieter eines ist mag ich nicht beurteilen....

....wir hatten vor jahren mal ein problem in norwegen...der hausvermieter hat versucht die urlauber abzuzocken....er kam am dritten tag bei uns an und warf uns vor die bootsschraube rund gefahren zu haben, die wir ihn dann bezahlen sollten(ca.2700kronen)....nur pech fuer ihm, wir waren auf grund des wetters noch gar nicht mit dem boot draussen!!!...nach kurzem streit und kontaktaufnahme zum reiseanbieter stellte sich heraus, dass dieser herr es schon 2 mal vorher versucht hat und dabei von beiden mietern auch geld bekommen hat...ende der geschichte war, wir haben ein ausweichquatier bekommen(aufgrund der verhærteten fronten) und der vermieter wurde aus dem katalog gestrichen....es ist leider oftmals so, dass sich vermieter "kleine" schæden bezahlen lassen und auf die instandsetzung verzichten....also schwarze schafe gibt es ueberall...zum glueck sind es heute die wenigsten...

hisen andré


----------



## MefoProf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Moin,

Ich kann deinen Ärger gut nachvollziehen und sehe das Verhalten des Vermieters auch als Abzocke. Zumindest nachdem, wie du die Schäden beschreibst.  Bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass du ein Anrecht auf die kaputten Teile hast, wenn die komplette Schraube  ersetzt werden muss. Bei Reparatur derselbigen sieht es natürlich anders aus.


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo,
@ Schwedenulli
Du kannst es mir glauben, dass es eine bootsversicherung sowohl eine unfallversicherung für bootsunfälle auch in schweden auch da ist. Jedoch müssen auflagen erfüllt werden und dann sind - diese freifahrscheine - wie du sie nennst nicht mehr da, weil jeder der ein haus hat eine gurke vermietet - selbst an kindern. Miete dir doch mal ein Yacht - sie soll nicht versichert sein. Ulli ich kenne mich bestens aus mit booten und auch mit versicherungen - bin zwar kein vertreter davon - aber hatte mehrer boote die bis zu 38 fuß waren ( für den laien es ist über 10 m) - da hatte mein beiboot, die grösse wo hier drüber gesprochen wird. Auch ein offenes sportboot hatte ich mal - liegt schon lange zurück - um die 30 Jahre nicht mit 50 PS mit 45 ps (chrysler) aber auch dafür hatte ich eine versicherung für unfall . Wer also in schweden ein yacht mietet, die ist nicht versichert - der soll aber dann vorher mal 35 Jahre sparen.
Es ist ja erfreulich, das eine gesetzesänderung in planung ist, jedoch betrifft diese nur das bewegen von booten.

@aborre
freue mich, dass du so scharfe augen besitzt.

@ Roy.B
Nun sind oft meine wörter die ich in deutsch schreibe schlecht zu verstehen, hat sicherlich hier etwas mit der luft zu tun. Aber wenn du sie nicht verstanden hast, dann versuche ich es jetzt
in der kurzform

Schaden angerichtet - bezahlen - schaden ersetzt

Das ist ganz einfach zu verstehen, bei schrauben sind das "erdnüsse" (damit meine ich geld) Bei anderen schäden, die kann er ja auch machen, z.b. setzt den kahn auf grund und dort kommen welche bei ums leben - versteht man auch die kurzform nicht mehr - da die welt zusammen bricht für den, der es verursacht hat.

Verstanden?

@ Pane 
mit den Worten: 
der Vermieter hat sein Geld - ich nicht mehr.So einfach funktioiert die Welt. Da hast Du recht, aber der Vermieter hat nicht mehr Geld, da er einen Schaden hatte. Man sollte sich nicht darüber aufregen, nicht das du ein Herzschlag bekommst, dann bekommen die anderen das geld, was du bezahlt hast - wenn du eine versicherung hattest

Und für @ Taildancer, der die lieben Worte für mich hatte:

HAHA,wie geil...genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!!!!
bissel durch'n wind der knabe.

das stimmt, aber ich werde damit fertig.

Viele grüsse


----------



## Roy B. (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Generell wird mir das hier zu einseitig,
zückt Ihr immer direkt eure Geldbörse wenn etwas zweifelhaft ist?
Das die wirklich beschädigte Schraube ersetzt werden muss steht außer Frage,
die kleinere Reparatur für die Finne hätte ich auch hinterfragt,
denn irgendwelche Kosten für Verschleiß, Wartung und dementsprechend auch für kleinere Reparaturen sollten mit dem Mietpreis abgedeckt sein, hier nur den Verwaltungsaufwand zu berechnen wäre wohl untypisch, die 60,-€ an sich für eine Reparatur von evtl. 1 Stunde plus Material lassen sich vielleicht noch erklären,
aber kommen wir mal zu der Schraube die nur Kratzer haben soll,
ob sie wirklich beschädigt ist und wirklich in ihrer Funktionalität eingeschränkt ist,
können wir von hieraus nun wirklich nicht beurteilen und war vor Ort sicherlich auch schwer nachzuvollziehen und für ein Laien sowieso,
also wollen wir payne mal Glauben schenken und gehen davon aus das sie nur leichte Kratzer hat,
also ich kann payne da schon gut verstehen,
wir reden hier schließlich von 150,-€ am Urlaubende,
da ist der ganze Urlaub doch für´n Ar… gewesen, was bleibt ist immer dieser blöde Ärger über die angeblich kaputte Schraube.
Ich denke, dass es für die Leute die dort in der Gegend Urlaub machen interessant ist,
zu wissen mit welchen Bootsvermieter sie vorsichtig sein müssen und somit die Gelegenheit haben sich die Boote vorher ganz genau anzuschauen um anschl. Ärger zu vermeiden.
Ich für mein Teil werde da demnächst sicherlich etwas skeptischer an die Sache ran gehen.
Sich die Schraube aushändigen zu lassen um im nächsten Urlaub seine eigene Schraube zu Schrott zu fahren ist doch völlig o.k. und ich hoffe auch legitim, oder wie sieht da die Rechtsgrundlage aus?

Haben wir hier Versicherungsleute am Board? Mich würde interessieren ob man den Schaden evtl. über die priv. Haftpflichtversicherung abwickeln kann.

Ach so eins noch, der Vergleich Aluboot und Leihwagen ist ja so was von albern, wenn überhaupt kann man hier wohl eher Bootsschraube mit Autoreifen vergleichen.

LG Roy
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Das ist immer so ne Sache mit den zwei Seiten )))))

Und auch das hier scheint wieder so ne typische Sache zu sein, bei der man komplett unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann.

Es ist IMMER ärgerlich, wenn sowas passiert, aber nicht nur für den Mieter, sondern auch für den Vermieter.

Wie sowas im Einzelfall geregelt wird, kommt dann halt zum einen auf den Vermieter an - zum anderen aber auch auf den Mieter (ACHTUNG: Ich spreche hier komplett allgemein und niemanden - auch nicht den TE - persönlich an!!):

Man weiss ja einfach nicht, in welchem Ton z. B. so ein Gespräch nach einer Schadensmeldung abläuft.

Und da können sich beide Seiten im Ton vergreifen.

Vielleicht war der Kunde schon im Vorfeld wegen anderer Mängel verärgert.

Vielleicht war aber auch der Vermieter über einen kleinlichen Kunden sauer, und will den vielleicht gar nicht mehr sehen und zeigt sich deswegen nicht kulant(er).

Fakt ist:
Jeder Angler will ein vernünftiges, funktionsfähiges Boot.

Das verursacht Kosten.

Der eine Vermieter wird seine Boote versichern, um mit den Kunden im Einzelfall keinen Ärger zu haben - Nachteil (in "Geiz ist geil - Zeiten"):
Die Bootsmiete wird teuerer als ohne Versicherung.

Der andere Vermieter verzichtet auf eine Versicherung, kann dann die Boote preiswerter anbieten, muss dann aber schauen, wie er die Reparaturen finanziert. Das kann dann von "Eigenleistung" bis zur Komplettvergabe der Reparatur an eine Werkstatt oder Neuanschaffung gegen Rechnung gehen.

Und beides ist vollkommen in Ordnung, für beide "Modelle" wird es Kunden geben...

Oft ist es ja so, dass sich Angler (zu Recht) auf ihren Angelurlaub freuen. Und dann gar nicht dran denken, was alles passieren könnte.

Ist doch (eigentlich) nix einfacher, als bei der Buchung nachzufragen, wie solche Sachen gehandhabt werden. Da sieht der Vermieter schon im Vorfeld, dass er es mit  vernünftigen Leuten zu tun hat - und wird sich auch eher an gemachte Zusagen halten.

Oder eine entsprechende Versicherung selber abschliessen (weiss nicht obs sowas gibt, da aber in Deutschland fast alles versichert werden kann, wirds da sicher auch so ne Art Auslandsurlaub - Bootshaftpflicht oder sowas ähnliches geben).

Fakt ist einfach:
Da spielen so viele Dinge eine Rolle, die wir alle nicht beurteilen können, da wir nicht dabei waren.

Der Ärger ist nachvollziehbar, in meinen Augen aber auch vermeidbar (von beiden Seiten).


----------



## H.Uwe (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren auch mal ärger wegen einer Schraube die ich angeblich beschädigt hatte.
Hat mich damals 120 DM gekostet.
Seid diesem Vorfall überprüfe ich immer gemeinsam mit dem
Vermieter das Boot und mache Fotos von allen vorhandenen
Schäden und auch von der Schraube. Wenn ich das Boot zurückgebe kotrolliere ich gemeinsam mit dem Vermieter das Boot.
Sollte es dann zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, kann man es anhand der Fotos leicht kontrollieren.
Hatte aber seid dem keine Schwierigkeiten mehr.

MfG Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Guter Ansatz!


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo Thomas,
vollkommen richtig - es kommt auf den ton an - und die schäden, hier waren mehrere boote betroffen bzw. die motoren schon beschädigt und gerade die kleinen motoren, sind sehr anfällig, wenn schon etwas ausgebrochen ist - hat die welle meistens einen abbekommen, welches man nicht sieht. und eine überprüfung sollte vorgenommen werden, sonst hat der nächste alles zu bezahlen. Trotzdem reden wir hier von "erdnüsse" es sind kleine materialschäden.
Eine haftpflichtversicherung in deutschland würde es bezahlen, wenn er einen führerschein hat. 
Fast all diese vermietungen mit kleinen booten, laufen ja sehr eigenartig und jeder kann eins bekommen. Jedoch tritt mal ein schaden ein - wo es richtig knallt - und das geht ganz schnell auf dem wasser wenn man keine erfahrung hat, dann setzen sich andere instutionen damit in verbindung und werden feststellen wer hier der schuldige ist, da kann aber das boot noch heile sein, jedoch fehlt eine person - wo man noch nach sucht. Dieses ist schon reichlich vorgekommen.

Und da einige angler, wissen wie man ganz preiswert an boote kommt, machen sie es, selbst ein tausch, schnapps gegen boote wird oft gemacht. Dann hat man zwar ein preiswertes boot, aber wenn´s knallt muss man blechen, als wenn man eine brauerei kaufen würde.

Wer also billig ein boot haben will, spielt man mit dem feuer - und da kann man sich schnell die hosen verbrennen. 

Wenn man sich mal die einsatzbücher der seenotrettung anschaut, wird man feststellen das fast alle einsätze "hobbykapitäne" verursachen - ich habe ein schock bekommen, als ich in frankreich sie mir mal angeschaut habe, die im engl. kanal durchgeführt wurden. Da schlackert man mit den ohren - was sich dort alles abgespielt hat. 

So ist es fast überall - deshalb sollte man vorsichtig sein, wenn man aufs wasser geht. Und trinkst du dir schön zwei, drei bier und ein unfall passiert, dann ist der staatliche bootsschein weg und der füherschein fürs auto auch, wenn du diese besitzt.

Materialschäden sind ja ersetzbar (wenn man das geld hat) - kleine kratzer können aber auch eine grosse wirkung haben, das kommt drauf an von welcher seite man es betrachtet. 
Bei mir ärgerte sich einer über die fliegen im raum, da gab ich ihm eine elektr. fliegenkiller, den wollte er nicht haben war zu teuer - kostet strom. Nach 14 tagen fragte ich ihn, ob er neu tapeziert hätte, da überall "rote erdbeeren" an den wänden waren. Da kann man drüber lachen, da es kleinigkeiten sind, aber der nächste der kommt, der lacht nicht und sagt: ist das hier ein schlachthaus. 
Dabei hätte er es so preiswert gehabt, wenn er gewartet hätte, bis die fliegen auf sein butterbrot sich gesetzt hätten.
Das hat er nicht gemacht, er wollte es ja noch essen und kein schaden haben :q
Wobei ich mich über materialschäden nie aufrege - wenn ich sie gemacht habe - werden sie bezahlt. In china für eine handvoll reis und in dänemark etwa 90 euro pro stunde und wenn ich ein auto platt fahre, dann kostet es doppelt so viel wie in deutschland und eine yacht etwa wie ein eigenheim, wo viele von träumen. Dieses sollte man bedenken. Zum glück bin ich versichert, wobei ich in china die handvoll reis noch mit einigen scheinchen versehen hätte und es nicht der vericherung gemeldet hätte - da sie bei einer schadensregulierung auch den vertrag kündigen können.

Thomas, es  sind  nur "erdnüsse" worüber hier geschrieben wird, wobei man auch abzocker darunter findet, ist man versichert, stellt dieses dann die versicherung fest - ob der schaden zu hoch angesetzt wurde. Ärgerlich ist es jedoch für beide seiten immer und oft verliert man kostbare stunden im urlaub.

Schönen arbeitstag wünsche ich dir noch - rufe dich morgen mal an. 
Grüsse aus dänemark
Otto


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@ H. Uwe 
richtig, sonst kauft man eine "katze im sack"


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Haben uns dieses Jahr in Dk auch ein Boot geliehen. Das erste was ich gemacht habe war im beisein des Vermieters Schraube, Finne und Unterwasserteil fotografiert.


----------



## taildancer (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Und für @ Taildancer, der die lieben Worte für mich hatte:
> 
> HAHA,wie geil...genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!!!!
> bissel durch'n wind der knabe.
> ...



ich verstehe den zusammenhang nicht wirklich!
es ging hier um zerkratze finnen und verbeulte schrauben und wer die ersetzt oder auch nicht...
...und aufeinmal gehts los mit abgetrennten fingern und todesfällen!!!??
was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat,wees ik jetzt wirklich nicht!?


----------



## abborre (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Wer regelmäßig nach Schweden fährt sollte darüber nachdenken, sich einen eigenen Motor der 5 PS Klasse zu zu legen. Mit einem guten 4 Takter Langschaft kommt man an fast allen Leihbooten klar.  
Ich habe im Wohnmmobil immer ne Ecke für meinen kleinen 5 er Honda. Auf jedem Campingplatz am Wasser kann man sich meist ein passendes Boot dazu leihen; entweder durch mit gut zu reden und ne kleine Flasche  vom einheimischen Dauercamper oder beim Campingwart selbst. So bleibt der Stress aus, denn ein Boot geht fast nie zu Bruch. Natürlich sollte man immer einen Ersatzprop dabei haben und wissen wie das Teil  ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

@ Roy B

Sich die Schraube aushändigen zu lassen um im nächsten Urlaub seine eigene Schraube zu Schrott zu fahren ist doch völlig o.k. und ich hoffe auch legitim, oder wie sieht da das
---------------------------------------------------------
Dieses sehe ich anders, das ist ungefähr so als wenn du dir 4 räder für auto mitbringst und machst daraus vierecke beim fahren, schraubst sie ab - wenn´s noch geht - und machst wieder die guten drauf . Wichtig ist dabei, ein freundliches gesicht zu machen und danke sagen - war eine geile fahrt.
Das teuerste hängt noch an der schraube, jedoch kann man da nicht reinschauen, jedoch sieht man ob grundberührung war.

@ aboree sagt es richtig, ein ganzen motor mitbringen. Dann regt man sich nicht mehr auf  über die reperatur. - oder doch?

@taildancer,
das kann ich verstehen, denn ich habe dir ja geschrieben, ich werde damit fertig und du leider nicht,  weil du den zusammenhang nicht siehst.  Das ist nicht schlimm - aber miete dir nie ein boot.
Nun denke ich etwas weiter und einige sätze sind auch, wenn man sie 100 x liest nicht zu verstehen. - da kann ich aber nichts für. 
Soll ich dir das in kurzform jetzt erklären.
Er kann froh sein, dass die schraube nur defekt ist und nicht der Kopf - das tut weh. 
Verstanden? Nein
Noch einmal - wenn bei solch einer angelfahrt etwas passiert - z.B. einer kommt ums leben, dann wird die person hinter schloss und riegel (gefängnis) gebracht.

Dann versteht du die welt nicht mehr, weil er jetzt da alleine sitzen muss, der arme 

Tip. Miete dir kein boot da muss man  um alle zusammenhänge zu verstehen viel denken und auch noch erfahrung haben, sonnst kennt man sie aber bekommt sie nicht im griff.


----------



## Roy B. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo Otto aus Lydum,

generell haben wir Zwei hier in dieser Diskussion ein Problem
und zwar sitzen wir beide in völlig verschiedenen Booten und sind auch in verschiedenen Gewässern unterwegs.
Du redest von Nüssen was das Geld angeht und ich rede von Nüssen bzw. von Nussschalen was die Boote angeht,
du stichst mit deinen Yachten in See
und ich tuckere mit kleinen Ruderbooten mit einem Aussenboarder dran über irgendwelche Seen rum.
Hier sind die Verhältnismäßigkeiten schon sehr unterschiedlich,
ich denke das Payne diese kleineren Nussschalen meinte und nicht irgendwelche hochseetauglichen Boote bei denen die Wertigkeit und Risiken sicherlich ganz anders einzustufen sind.
Ich möchte hier halt über Erdnüsse reden,
wenn Du über Seenotrettungen und Yachten reden möchtest die wahrscheinlich noch teurer sind als mein Haus dann mach das ruhig,
aber wie ich den Ärger von Payne einstufe musst du schon mir überlassen,
ich sehe es halt nicht als Erdnüsse an nur weil es schlimmeres auf der Welt gibt.




> @ Roy B
> 
> Sich die Schraube aushändigen zu lassen um im nächsten Urlaub seine eigene Schraube zu Schrott zu fahren ist doch völlig o.k. und ich hoffe auch legitim, oder wie sieht da das
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 


_*Warum setz du hier immer unsachgemäßen Gebrauch voraus?*_

Du kannst mir glauben das ich und sicherlich fast alle anderen hier auch, 
ordnungsgemäß mit fremdem Eigentum um zu gehen wissen.
Glaubst Du wirklich das jemand so blöd ist und den ganzen Motor zu Schrott fährt,
nur weil er seine eigene Schraube daran montiert hat?
Ich habe doch nicht umsonst nach der Rechtsgrundlage gefragt,
ich möchte doch selber wissen ob Payne Anspruch auf die Schraube gehabt hätte
und ob man überhaupt seine eigene Schraube montieren darf? 
Die Idee finde nach wie vor sehr interessant,
aber ich muss Dir recht geben,
aus Sicht des Vermieters, würde ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn da jemand mit seiner eigenen Schraube an kommt.

Die Idee mit dem eigenen Motor von abborre ist es sicherlich mal Wert durch gerechnet zu werden.

Ich denke Payne ist wirklich an einen Abzocker geraten,
wenn er für so ein gefährliches Gewässer Boote verleiht,
hätte er doch um seine Motoren und auch seine Kunden zu schonen,
schon längst irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen einrichten können.
Wie man hier lesen kann tun das andere seriöse Vermieter doch auch.
Ja aber wenn man so was voraussetzt hat man ja direkt wieder einen zu hohen Anspruch
Ich finde diesen Tread ganz gut dadurch wird vielleicht der ein oder andere Motor geschont und der ein oder andere Angler lässt sich demnächst nicht von solchen Vermietern abzocken.

LG Roy
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



> Ich habe doch nicht umsonst nach der Rechtsgrundlage gefragt,
> ich möchte doch selber wissen ob Payne Anspruch auf die Schraube gehabt hätte


Hat er selber alles organisiert gilt schwedisches Recht, ging es über einen Veranstalter, gilt das Recht des Landes, wo der Veranstalter sitzt (unabhängig vom Reiseziel. Bei einem deutschen Veranstalter gilt dann deutsches Reiserecht (allgemein sehr verbraucherfreundlich)).

Man kann die Frage also erst dann beantworten, wenn man weiss welches Recht da zur Anwendung kommt.


----------



## Andre´ (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo allerseits !

Finde auch wer was kaputt macht muss auch den Kopf hinhalten.:vik:

Mein Beruf ist Versicherungskaufmann und es gibt etliche 
Privathaftpflichtversicherer die Schäden an gemieteten Booten ersetzen. Einfach mal bei Euerem Dealer nachfragen oder natürlich bei 
*Mir :l*

so ne Versicherung abschliessen, wer noch keine hat, oder so eine will.

Lg 

Andre´


----------



## mymo (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Moin,
wollte auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben:

Bootsführerschein für dt Touristen in Ländern ohne Führerscheinregelung ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. Anders sieht es aus wenn man mit eigenen Boot in diesen Ländern unterwegs ist, dann gilt dt. Recht - also Führerschein!

Bei verursachten Schäden übernimmt normalerweise die Privathaftpflicht entstandene Schäden, die nicht mutwillig, grob fahrlässig ...verursacht werden. Zu beachten sind hier aber die individuellen Ausschlüsse (wie z.B. Mietsachen usw.). Bitte im eigenen Vertrag nachlesen, oder Versicherer befragen. Bei einem eigenen Boot ist eine gesonderte Bootshaftpflicht empfehlenswert.

mymo


----------



## taildancer (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

locker bleiben lydum...
schlechten tag gehabt ,was?
brauch mir kein boot mieten,habe eins!!!
und soo schwierig is bootfahren nun auch wieder nicht...is ja kein spaceshuttle!
aber es soll ja leute geben,die sogar beim fahrradfahren probleme haben,weil sie die "zusammenhänge" nicht verstehen!die brauchen dann einen kurs und sie müssen ein fahrradfahrdiplom machen...es schwierig,für manche!
wie lang hat dein kurs eigendlich gedauert?
egal...aber mal ehrlich sich oder jemand anderen mit einem fünf ps kreuzer umzubringen bedarf schon einiges an glück/bzw. unglück!
bei größeren motoren kann ich nen führerschein/versicherung schon nachvollziehen!
und es ist mir auch schon passiert,das ich eine schraube zerkratzt habe...aber lebensgefahr bestand da keine und die finger sind auch noch alle dran,da ich es vermeide bei voller fahrt an der schraube zu fummeln...wer das macht hat zu recht weniger finger!
trotzdem finde ich den zusammenhang zwischen verbeulten schrauben und todesfällen ziemlich weit her geholt...


----------



## payne (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo zusammen!

Wollt noch ein paar Infos anbringen, obwohl die allgemeine Diskussion jetzt auch sehr interessant geworden ist...

Also wir haben die Boote selber in Schweden privat gemietet.
Bootsführerschein hat keiner von uns. Der Vermieter hat uns  aber auch nicht danach gefragt.

Wie schon oben gesagt, waren es keine Yachten, sondern
Ruderboote mit kleinem Aussenboarder (so 8 PS).

Sind ja auch nicht voll aufgehren. Aber beim Tuckern durch
einen trüben Durchgang hats uns erwischt. Ich würde schon sagen, dass wir vorsichtig fahren (einer schaut vorne mit Polbrille, der andere fährt), aber in den Schären wäre so
ein Maulkorb für die Schraube sicher eine gute Idee.

schönen Abend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



> Also wir haben die Boote selber in Schweden privat gemietet.


Dann gilt schwedisches Recht, brauchst also gar nicht erst anfangen. 
Die Kosten für einen ungewissen Ausgang mit schwedischem Rechtsanwalt etc. kannst Du Dir echt schenken....


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo

@ Roy B

Du hast meine Zeilen nicht verstanden.
Wir sitzen in einem Boot (vovon die rede ist) haben jedoch andere gedanken. So sehe ich dieses und deine aussagen stimmen nicht alle, da gerade mit einem kleinen boot mehr passieren kann - Hier waren es für mich "erdnüsse" weil es um eine schraube ging und du kannst es sehen wie du willst, hoffentlich sieht du nicht eines tages eine "kokosplantage", die auf einmal fällig wird, da man schuld hat und sie bezahlen muss.
Sich mit einem boot auf dem wasser zu bewegen - ohne versichrung ist leichtsinnig - und dummheit, wenn er noch ander mitnimmt. Nun hat man mir auch mitgeteilt es können keine versicherungen abgeschlossen werden - all dieses ist laienhaft und ich muss lachen darüber.
Und das mit der abzockerei von vermietern, da gebe ich dir recht - es kann so laufen, aber auch dummheit von einem mieter, wenn keine versicherung dabei ist, denn ein schaden kann sehr schnell eintereten - gewässer haben eben keine balken.
Und schraube mitbringe usw. ist für mich kinderkram - sollte sich lieber eine versicherung besorgen - als an andere boote rumfummeln.
Egal ob du oder er, ohne oder mit versicherung ein boot bewegt - ich wünsche euch jedenfalls, dass es nur bei schraubenschäden bleibt - das kann man noch verkraften oder man schreibt von abzockerei.

@ Taildaincer
ich bin immer locker und ich freue mich über jeden tag, den ich geniessen kann - hat was mit dem alter zu tun. Und mit der feder kann ich ganz locker werden, da ich mit den worten spielen kann und auch zwischen den zeilen lese. Eine besondere beagabung, die mir mein eltern geschenkt haben und wie ich aus deinen zeilen lese, hast du nicht vom bewegen eines bootes auf dem wasser die ganz grosse ahnung obwohl du ein boot besitzt - du musst mehr dein boot bewegen um alle situationen zu erleben, um dann mitreden zu können. 
Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie lange ich gelernt habe, aber ich kann jedes schiff bewegen und komme dort an wo ich hin will, und wenn es eine hafeneinfahrt auf den bahamas ist - ohne das ich grund berühre, jedoch können wind und wellen mir einen streich spielen, dann versuche ich das beste daraus zu machen, damit ich nicht auf grund liege - da geht es dann etwas wilder zu, als im spaceshuttle. 
Das ist beim kleinen boot anders, da kommt eine "kleine" welle, dann ist der urlaub vorbei und man fängt zu heulen an, weil die augen so nass werden.
Gerade mit den kleinen booten passieren ja die unfälle - da sehe ich nicht eine schraube - da können ganz andere fälle eintereten.
Es ist nicht weitläufig hergeholt - sondern ich sehe es als ein weitblick, da man damit rechnen muss und wer dieses nicht macht oder versteht, der soll so lange fahren, bis es knallt.

Und nun mal unter uns gesagt obwohl jeder das lesen kann. Wenn ein angler ein kleines boot bewegt, wirft den anker und angelt - dann finde ich dieses ok und ist ja auch super - jedoch müssen auf dem wasser boote bzw. die fahrer internationale regeln beachten. Wenn sie die nicht kennen, dann ist der unfall vorprogrammiert, da andere ihn überfahren können, ohne schuld zu haben. Dieses ist nur als beispiel und ich könnte noch noch 1000 andere wichtige punkte aufzählen - muss man reichlich lernen für bzw. erfahrung sammeln - oder man fährt nur einfach rum und wundert sich was alles passieren kann, das geht auch - das machen ganz viele bootsfahrer.
Wünsch Dir wirklich viel glück und natürlich auch dicke fische und nehm als sicherheit ein radarreflektor mit und setze den ankerball wenn du den anker wirfst und nicht in seeschiffahrtswege angeln - und rettungszeug - eventuell einen ersatzmotor - denn mit ruder kannst du nur winken.#h

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass einer vom boot ins Anglerboard schreibt. ----SOS -  hilferuf, brauche sofort hilfe von bordies, sitze beim angeln im boot im nebel und kann nichts mehr sehen - jedoch höre ich schiffe. Was muss ich mach?

:m Gruss und nicht böse sein, wir sehen alles ganz locker


----------



## taildancer (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass einer vom boot ins Anglerboard schreibt. ----SOS - hilferuf, brauche sofort hilfe von bordies, sitze beim angeln im boot im nebel und kann nichts mehr sehen - jedoch höre ich schiffe. Was muss ich mach?

in der situation...schnaps trinken!


----------



## Roy B. (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo Otto aus Lydum,

Du hast meine Zeilen auch noch nicht verstanden,
obwohl Du ja soooo weitsichtig bist und sogar zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst|uhoh:,
also fang doch bitte noch mal von Vorne an zu lesen und schau mal nach ob es hier wirklich darum geht wie ich mich auf dem Wasser mit einem Boot verhalten soll,
oder ob es evtl. darum geht wie man sich verhält wenn man ein Schaden an einem Boot verursacht hat.

Eine Begabung zu besitzen oder sie sich nur einzubilden,
ist ungefähr so als wenn man glaubt man sei nur einer von wenigen die immer alles richtig machen.:q

thanks for the end.

LG Roy
#6


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Roy B. schrieb:


> Hallo Otto aus Lydum,
> 
> Du hast meine Zeilen auch noch nicht verstanden,
> obwohl Du ja soooo weitsichtig bist und sogar zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst|uhoh:,
> ...


 

Hallo Roy,
nun kannst du noch 10 tage schreiben otto aus lydum, denn
selbst dieser letze brief sagt aus, dass du es nicht verstehst.

Als bootsführer hat er sich auf dem Wasser so verhalten, dass er einen schaden angerichtet hat - kann froh sein, dass es nur die schrauben waren - da muss man sich nicht aufregen, sondern bezahlen, wenn man keine versicherung hat.
Und wenn es weh tat, da es ans "eingemachte" ging, damit meine ich geld - sollte man nicht schreiben ist abzockerei, sondern daraus lernen, wie man es besser machen kann.

Jedoch sehe ich hier keine einsicht - es ist zwecklos,
Wie sagt man so schön, wer nicht hört muss fühlen


----------



## Schwedenpeter (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hej,

also grundsätzlich einmal finde ich die "Warnung" schon absolut in Ordnung. Ich war gespannt ob sich noch andere mit diesen Schäden bei diesem Händler melden würden. War es eine einmalige Sache, so ist es ja in Ordnung.

Ich selber tucker immer mit meinem kleinen Boot (5 PS) durch die schwedischen Sen, denn ich habe beinahe selbige Probleme erleben müssen.

Vor einigen Jahren wollte ich ein Böotchen mieten. Als ich im Hafen mich hinter dem Boot niederbeugte und dieses anhob um den Untergrund mir zu betrachten war das Boot nicht mehr zu mieten #c

Ein Bekannter von mir jedoch mietete dasselbe Boot einige Stunden später und siehe da: Nach Abgabe verlangte der gute Herr DM (die gab es damals noch) 50,-- für diverse Kratzer am Untergrund und der dadurch notwenigen Kontrolle des Motores.

Man sieht, einige wenige legen es auf Abzocke an, eine entsprechende Warnung ist notwendig.

In diesem konkreten Falle finde ich es richtig auf die Herausgabe der defekten Schrauben zu bestehen, denn dadurch könnte u.U. ein weiterer Touri geschützt werden.

Ich denke, ein wenig Verschleiss und "leichte" Aufsetzer liegen im Risiko des Vermieters, es sei denn, er rüstet sein Boot entsprechend aus (Echolot, Schraubenschutz usw.). Wäre der Motor, bzw. die Schraube unbrauchbar, dann läge der Fall anders, aber wie ich es gelesen hatte war ja ein normales Fahren möglich.

P.S.: Auch ich setze ab und an mit meinem kleinen Motor im Sandboden auf und hatte noch keine großen Schäden.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

mal ganz abgesehen ob richtig oder nicht:

besteht denn überhaupt ein anrecht auf die beschädigten teile oder nicht ???

bitte um fundierte und belegbare aussage....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



> besteht denn überhaupt ein anrecht auf die beschädigten teile oder nicht ???


Ich weiss nicht mal wies da im deutschen Recht aussieht, geschweige denn im schwedischen (das ja hier Anwendung finden würde), kann Dir da also nicht (fundiert) helfen.....

Kriegt man eigentlich beschädigte Teile bei nmer KFZ - Reparatur mit (so man will)??


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kriegt man eigentlich beschädigte Teile bei nmer KFZ - Reparatur mit (so man will)??


 

wenn du deine eigenen defekten teile meinst (also jene welche sich an deinem fahrzeug befunden haben), die kannste dir in kofferraum legen lassen (wenn´s räumlich passt)....

Defekte Teile vom Fremdfahrzeug einfordern,..,dieser thread hier bzw. einige poster waren die ersten welche jenes einfordern,..

ich wundere mich immer zu....wenn in D nur ein minimalster Kontakt zwischen zwei dem deutschen liebsten kind (kfz)passiert, ist die hölle los,..,schrabbelst du die schraube im urlaub unrund sind es (fast) immer die anderen...und nicht wirklich schlimm.

PS den nächsten fred, welchen ich eröffnen werde wird zwecks ausgleich wie folgt beginnen: warnung hier werdet ihr nicht beschi......"


noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*



> warnung hier werdet ihr nicht beschi......"


----------



## LAC (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden: Erfahrungen mit Bootsverleih - Warnung vor Vermieter in Loftahammar*

Hallo,
nun habe ich mir auch schon mal boote gechartert und bei der übergabe der bootes, wurden alle festgestellten mängel notiert - bei einigen booten kam schon ein Latte zusammen. Nun war bei diesen booten eine versicherung abgeschlossen, wobei diese mängel ausgeklammert wurden. 
Es ist fast wie beim leihwagen, da wird auch alles notiert und läuft man bei der Übergabe mit geschlossenen augen rum, d.h. man nimmt sie nicht so genau und ein beschädigung ist nicht festgehalten, kann es passieren, das man später sie bezahlen muss - bzw. die versicherung, die jedoch oft mit eine kleinen selbstbeteiligung gekoppelt ist. So war es bei etwas grösseren booten aber so ist es auch bei kleinen.
Wenn aber solch ein fall eintritt, wie schwedenulli es erwähnt, dass er ein schaden festgestellt hat und dann das boot nicht bekommt, obwohl es fahrbereit ist, dann sollte man sich gedanken machen und schnell zu einen anderen bootsverleiher gehen - jedoch auch dort genaue kontrolle machen. Kann mir vorstellen, das dieses gemacht wird, bzw. auf einen dummen nur wartet, der die augen nicht öffnet.

Nun möchte ich zur auflockerung, einen fall schildern, der mir vor 30 jahren passiert ist, wir lagen in der türkei  mit unserem schiff, da kam ein kollege und sagte, komm wir fahren in eine andere bucht und leihen uns dort ein ruderboot. Wir nahmen unsere 6 PS motor vom beiboot und fuhren mit ein pkw über einen berg in eine andere bucht. Mit dem Schiff wäre es eine tagesfahrt gewesen, da es eine lange halbinsel ist. Dort angekommen, habe ich ein fischer gefragt ob er uns ein boot leihen kann, gemacht getan - wir bauten den motor am heck und fuhren los, wir waren etwa 200 m vom haus des fischers entfernt, da gab mein kollege etwas gas - da brach der ganze spiegel ab vom boot, wo unser motor befestigt war. Spiegel mit motor waren verschwunden und lagen nun auf grund in 30 m tiefe - zum glück habe ich sofort den anker geworfen und am seil eine boje gemacht. Dann sind wir mit dem halben boot an land geschwommen und haben den fischer seine ruine wieder gegeben - der lachte nur - holte Raki - und sagte darauf trinken wir erst mal. Den motor haben wir natürlich rausgeholt und den spiegel hat der fischer später auch noch bekommen - so kann es auch laufen. 
Also alles ganz locker sehen - bis einer sagt - das kostet jetzt aber richtiges geld.

Nun kann man ja in schweden auch 60 PS und mehr ohne führerschein fahren, wenn man nun diese offenen sportboote überreicht bekommt - mit handschlag, ein bezinkanister voll schnapps oder mit geld , dann können diese gleiter oder halbgleiter sich zum flugzeug entwickeln - wenn der hebel durchgedrückt wird - und man fliegt förmlich über´s wasser. Sollte treibholz im weg sein, welches man schlecht sehen kann, hat dieses eine wirkung wie ein torpedo, dann knallt es und 5 sekunden fehlen im hirn - wenn´s gut läuft, sieht man vom wasser aus, wie das boot absäuft  - auch wenn man glaubt es wäre unsinkbar. 
Was macht man dann in schweden,  schwimmt man dann an land, holt den wagen und fährt schnell nach hause, da  man mit den bezinkanister voll schnapps oder was auch immer, das boot schon bezahlt hat. Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie dieses in schweden meistens gemacht wird, da doch nichts falsch gemacht worden ist. Oder muss man dann das boot bezahlen, aber nicht den motor, da der bei letzter sicht noch heile war.

Das geht auch mit einem kleines boot, wenn man dicht an land fährt, da kommt eine welle und dann wird das boot hoch gehoben - huiii sagt man dann - und auf einmal wird mittschiffs ein felsen im boot sichtbar und man wundert sich, dass das boot sich nicht mehr bewegt obwohl der motor noch läuft - ein vorteil ist vorhanden - man holt sich keine nassen socken und steigt einfach aus. 

Dieses kann man nun sehen wie man will.


----------

